# Acai Berry



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Keeping up with all the what is hot.....are we going to all jump on the Acai Berry wagon with our soap??? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

While I love the flavor of Acai Berry in my SoBe drink, I don't think I have room in my line for yet another fragrance. Well, unless it is to die for. 

Have you sniffed it oob or soaped it yet? Where are you getting it from?

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just know as things become popular via television advertising they become soap  So what flavor is it? Nope having tried it yet, just getting spam on it on the computer and on the TV> Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Haven't even heard of it


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just heard of this the other day but didn't pay much attention. Will have to take a second look.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Um what's it popular for? Health or a drink?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's some info:
http://news.ufl.edu/2006/01/12/berries/


----------

